# Slingshot Factory Re-Fabs



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

We are going to do a limited number of board refabs. This will just be board replacement, and an inspection of cable and fittings. The cable/fittings would be replaced if they need to be.
The cost is $250 and you must pay shipping costs. This does not and will not cover paint or decal work. We will not refab any bike we deem unsafe to ride. These would be bikes that have seen their share of neglect. Rusted out bolt and board areas will not be worked on. We have not really wanted to dive into this work but I seem to have a solid plan of attack. Any one interested should be made aware that our first order of business is our new bike designs and fulfilling out orders for those customers. Therefore the turn around time is not solid but I have kept customers aware of the progress via emails and such.
This work is time consuming,and not really as easy as all the "bashers" have made it seem. I chose to do this work out of respect for the Slingshot lovers, and would appreciate peoples respect in return. I cannot recall any other manufacturer willing to refab their old designs, and we certainly have taken a beating for this in the past.

Any questions.....email [email protected] or give me a call. 888-550-5556

We reserve the right to refuse or deny refab work, but I do enjoy seeing the beautiful old school 'Shots. Thanks for your time and enjoy your day.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You have a PM.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow. I"m glad I don't own a Slingshot. You guys sound like a circus to deal with.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

AlliKat said:


> Wow. I"m glad I don't own a Slingshot. You guys sound like a circus to deal with.


They're probably glad you don't own one, too.


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

Circus, yea, could be somewhat; but at least they're willing to refab their older bikes...


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

AlliKat said:


> Wow. I"m glad I don't own a Slingshot. You guys sound like a circus to deal with.


 seriously? i think it's cool a company would offer a service to refurb their vintage frames. from a liability perspective they're being justifiably careful with the work they chose to do.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

hmmm...hundred dollar bike...$250 refab...shipping...

I wonder what the refab would actually accomplish as far as ride quality is concerned...anyone have any input regarding this?

rb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> hmmm...hundred dollar bike...$250 refab...shipping...
> 
> I wonder what the refab would actually accomplish as far as ride quality is concerned...anyone have any input regarding this?
> 
> rb


Thats probably a good question to ask Jason.

How often do you see failure or compromised ride quality due to board wear?


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Cool that the service is offered. My Sling has a lot of miles but has been dormant for upwards of 10 years (93model). Nice to know it can be sent in at some point.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Weren't the fiberglass boards originally designed to be replaced anyways? What's involved in this process other than replacing the original bits with fresh replacements to original specs? Or are you replacing the fiberglass bits with carbon fiber bits?


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

AlliKat said:


> Wow. I"m glad I don't own a Slingshot. You guys sound like a circus to deal with.


Thanks for reminding us that one of the little appreciated trials of running a small business is dealing with all the *******s out there.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats probably a good question to ask Jason.
> 
> How often do you see failure or compromised ride quality due to board wear?


The new Slingshots have a very easy to replace board. They are self aligning, and match each front and rear of every bike.

i am newb when it comes to the older bikes. i had nothing to do with them at all, when i came on board we sold off the remaining ready to go older models and that was that. i pushed to end re-fabs,as it was extrememly time consuming,tedious, and quite frankly the company really needs to move forward and focus on the bigger picture and our newer product.
I stumbled upon the old board material one day and dug out an old customers refab. I cut the board stock to fit and spent the next few hours trying to remove the old glued in board. Once removed i spent another few hours removing the debris inside the box area, ala dremel and dental pick. Then it was on to shaping the board. 
Finally i had a board that i could get into the bike. the next steps are sorta going to remain untold. but it involves a disc and belt sander, drill press, epoxy, and some laser alignment lights ( really i am not making this up ).
End result was a twenty year old bike that the guy wanted to spin around his cottage. He took advantage of our Slingshot loyalty program and already had a Ripper for trail use. This is why I am going forward with refabs. The emtional attachment that people have for our old school bikes is something i have never really seen. Sure i have great memories of my first ride but ask some one like Rumfy.....the old Slingshots have a ride and feel that some people really grew to love and bond with in a unique way.
Some say our new models lack the soul of our earlier bikes. perhaps they just have an irreplaceable connection to a bike already. Some of the new generation of riders are getting this conection with our new bikes. Business wise it makes zero sense for a company to refab a twenty year old bike, but we are not that company. we are a company of bike riders, people who have not forgotten that it is about the ride and the riding culture. i sometimes laugh when the big bad bike companies try to define our riding culture by coming up with the new BIG thing. to me this is where the soul gets stolen. what ever i digress.

As for failure rates....well are we asking about a twenty year old bike or a new one? i have personally not seen a failed new board. the old school ones are hard to quantify as i am new to the company. I have successfully refabed a few. the owners of these bikes told me what they used to do to the bikes and it would cause failure on most bikes, let alone one that has seen ten+ years of the abuse. lets not be silly here, bikes break.
Ask a .......whatever bike....nothing lasts forever.

Thanks for the respect in regards to this matter. as for the few that want to breed negativeity and call us a circus......
perhaps more time should be spent ON two wheels than typing about two wheels.....

peace and enjoy your ride today.:thumbsup:


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

It's good to see that a company is making this effort--especially with bikes this old. Good CS IMO, and just furthers my decision to buy a Slingshot in the near future!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok... so the old boards were a pain to replace... that explains why the only frame I ever saw returned from the factory had these thin spring steel "leafs" bolted in above and below the board section. As I recall, the board was starting to delaminate and show cracks, and the steel leaf-springs were to act like the same sort of flexing hinge mechanism as the board. The frame I last owned which I sold to rumpfy was from the same era and didn't have that bit on it, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't a stock feature from a production run.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Ok... so the old boards were a pain to replace... that explains why the only frame I ever saw returned from the factory had these thin spring steel "leafs" bolted in above and below the board section. As I recall, the board was starting to delaminate and show cracks, and the steel leaf-springs were to act like the same sort of flexing hinge mechanism as the board. The frame I last owned which I sold to rumpfy was from the same era and didn't have that bit on it, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't a stock feature from a production run.


wow. would you have a picture of that?


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Come to think of it, I saw a frame with the little "leafs" years ago. I think I was told they were stability or something.................?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't have a picture of the frame with the leafs, not sure if I ever did. It was from before the web existed and ads for sale involved a piece of paper on a bike store wall, or a newspaper ad, neither involving photos. I'm sure the frame is probably still in the area if its still owned by the guy I sold it to 14 years ago. It might have become "wall art" by now though.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

*recent examples of refab work*

so here are a few Shots i refabed. you can tell which one i would refuse to do again. the bike shows too much corrosion in a critical area.......love them liability lawyers.

some one emailed me in regards to just sending out boards. long story short.....them lawyer types have advised us not to do that. i apologize for this but it is out of my hands.


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

SlingShot has a history of refabing frames. It was only when the new owners decided to have the frames built in China it stopped doing refab work (no tooling or knowledge in the replacement of a board). The early steel hand built frames were suppose to have the board replaced every so often depending on use and abuse. There were even a few shops back in the day that were authorized to replace boards.


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2007)

Way to go Midge and SlingShot. The idea that anyone would bash you guys for doing this work is crazy. I finally did get my Bike refurbed by Scott Quiring of Quiring Cycles.

Take a look
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14426

Again way to go Slingshot there are people out there that appreciate the effort that this takes.:thumbsup:


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

Glad Scott was able to take care of you. Sorry it took us a bit longer to get it done.

We are striving to increase our customer care and service, apparently we need to "get quicker". ( usually hear this when i am riding


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Midge,

I congratulate you and Slingshot on your offer to refab old bikes!:thumbsup: 
Ignore the knockers:madmax: 
I would really love to have mine "refabbed" by your company but it won't happen as the freight between Australia (where I am) and the USA is prohibitive.:nono: 
I did go and replace my own cable (as posted else where), it was professionally manufactured by a chandlery, I gave them my old cable and they replaced (swage roll?) it with a new one which was fitted by the local bike frame building company which repainted the frame.
I understand your hesitation in sending out old boards, I have located a scotchply supplier in my home town who can help me with a replacement hinge.

My question is - have the springs changed? Am I able to purchase from Slingshot?
Like other riders I love my frame, I broke it once and had it repaired (it took months to come back) when it goes this time, I may have to look you up and find out the freight to Australia - the new frames look great!

Bye.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

felixe,

thanks. the springs are quite common and you should be able to find them as they are Die springs. no doubt that if you handled all the other work you should be able to handle this!
we have an Australian distributor. pm me or hit me up on email at work. i would recommend the work correspondence as i have a few upgrades i'd reccomend based on the age of the older bikes. 

thanks for YOUR support. i am glad to help.


----------



## MOVE (Nov 27, 2006)

Slingshot is currently working on my 1987 bike. They've been very good to work with thus far. This bike was payment to the man that designed the original Slingshot logo and advertisements. Really looking forward to getting it fully reastored. 
Midget, If you're reading this post a before pic for me.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

MOVE said:


> Slingshot is currently working on my 1987 bike. They've been very good to work with thus far. This bike was payment to the man that designed the original Slingshot logo and advertisements. Really looking forward to getting it fully reastored.
> Midget, If you're reading this post a before pic for me.


yea i wish i would have. i got one half of the board out. ironically it was one with the metal leafs on the top and bottom of the " fiber board". sorta what i was asking for a picture of a few posts earlier. 
not too sure what that board was but i am glad it is not used anymore! reminded me of drywall. seemed there was actual automotive bondo or something deep in there as well. needless to say i made sure i had my breather on.the metal leafs were interesting as well. literally looked like sheet metal had been cut out with metal snips and thrown in there as well.
i will get some shots of the bike but mtbr is not too receptive of my efforts to post pictures. seems some form of basic computer literacy beyond typing is required. i know i had some posted earlier but now when i follow the "EXACT" same steps its a no go. ( clearly this is where sarcasm is lost on the internet).:madman:

thanks to you for your patience and understanding. i'll be over to the powder coater this week i hope. we have a few orders i need to get out and the IMBA trail crew is in town as well. so if not this week then next for sure. i will keep in touch.


----------



## MOVE (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds good! I might stop in this week to snap a few pics myself.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

i should look more often into this forum. i have a not to old steel singleshot, which must still run some kilometers till i owe it a repaint. 
but then there is also an old road frame which i really want to restore. the picture looks uglier then it really is. the rust is "just" surface rust. i think i must replace bolts, board und get a new cable & spring. if i could order this parts, i would let a local frame builder in germany do the restoration & repaint.

https://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/6357/06.jpg

after all the years in the corner of my bike room, there's is a light at the end of the tunnel for this frame.

regards from berlin,
micha


----------



## husaberg (Oct 26, 2007)

You folks at Slingshot are truely a class act. I am the original owner of a 93 with no issues. When I cracked my 1990 slingshot I called Slinshot and they told me for 450 bucks they would upgrade the frame to a 93 with a Syncros seatpost. That was half price at the time. The rep that I talked to said he would send me the new frame and I could make payments. HOW COOL IS THAT


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

midget said:


> i will get some shots of the bike but mtbr is not too receptive of my efforts to post pictures. seems some form of basic computer literacy beyond typing is required. i know i had some posted earlier but now when i follow the "EXACT" same steps its a no go. ( clearly this is where sarcasm is lost on the internet).:madman:


If you want, send me the pics and I can resize or post them for you.

I'd be curious to see too!


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

husaberg said:


> You folks at Slingshot are truely a class act. I am the original owner of a 93 with no issues. When I cracked my 1990 slingshot I called Slinshot and they told me for 450 bucks they would upgrade the frame to a 93 with a Syncros seatpost. That was half price at the time. The rep that I talked to said he would send me the new frame and I could make payments. HOW COOL IS THAT


 Thanks. Although no one from then is employed by the company now we still try to keep to the roots of Slingshot. We still have great offers for repeat buyers. But i will not get into them here as well forum guidlines. It is impotant that as we grow we remember it is about the people who purchase your product. I believe they are putting faith in you and you should treat them as a new friend, not so much as a transaction. To me this is where the "soul" of a bike comes from. Things have changed over the years. I am glad that somethings have not. Thank you for your kind words.

now post some pictures please!


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

i may take you up on that. so far the bike is completely dis assembled. there are a few vintage parts that some would cringe at if they saw the condition. very rusted. i am waiting for they owner to contact me and we will dicuss paint options. i am hoping he willcome down and grab the parts and begin his restoration. it was an xt build from the early to mid 80's ( i believe) , and has lovely bio pace. 

i do have one question for the vintage crowd...the bottom bracket had the plastic accordion around the spindle. being that the bike was exposed to the elements the bb was a tough one to remove. if restoring the bike....how important is it to have the original bb. i can rebuild the bearings but i fear the accordion is lost to the years. 

i will get some pics either posted or to you Rumpfy. again thanks for your help in this thread, and of course for the official thread.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

AlliKat said:


> Wow. I"m glad I don't own a Slingshot. You guys sound like a circus to deal with.


Alli, I bet you are real familiar with going to the circus, as your Avatar reminds me of some one that probably spent a lot of time riding the short bus, and I am sure your parents had to coax you on it every morning by telling you it would take you to the circus....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

This is awesome. I just got my first slingshot as alot of people here know (94) and I love it. I have no idea however, if it needs board replacement. I suppose it doesn't as the seller said "You will know" when it needs it, and made the replacement sound like an easy thing to do, just ask slingshot and they will send you a new board and you pop it right in.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> ....... and made the replacement sound like an easy thing to do, just ask slingshot and they will send you a new board and you pop it right in.


this part of your post is all wrong. its not "easy". we will not send you one. and there is no popping it right in.

the statement would be fairly true IF you were speaking of the new dogbone design.

sorry to " pi $$ in your cheerios" but i feel you should know the truth. please read the entire thread and it should give you an idea of the process i have to go through to redo a board. someone else (scott q) may have an easier way and it may be done quicker, but he also has 1000x more experience with the old bikes.

also please post pics!!!!!! if you get a close up of the board, we should be able to tell about the replacement being needed or not.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't worry about the cheerios, I had an idea the seller was giving me a bit of a fairy tale because I have read the slingshot threads here for years. I had an idea of what was involved and I think it is great that you are taking this on. Thanks! Pics coming!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is what my board looks like. The bike seems to ride great although it is the first time I have ever ridden one.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

nice bike. thanks for the pic's. once you see longitudinal lines forming on the side of the board or on the top.......refab. excessive play will clue you in as well.

i would keep an eye on the bolts. looks as though there is little to no bolt showing outside of the nut. 

thanks again.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Scotty, that looks like a DIY refurb. All the stockers including mine that I have seen had a much cleaner glue-up. Plus I have never seen Allen heads like that used. My 93 and all of those I have seen used button head allens.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

i was gonna go there. but i unfortunately have some of those Allen bolts here.....so it could have come outta the factory like that. i hope to gawd it did not but it is possible.

the bolts rust like all get out and the glue is not exactly what i use now. i would also not see how much glue i could spill either. the bolts will rust and stain the board yellowish. the plus side ( if there is one) is you will be able to see the tell tale cracks in the board much easier. 

but hey its ten years plus old and you like it. ride it till you decide whats what.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

What is DIY?


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

Do It Yourself.

not recommended...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## MOVE (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Midget, I'll probably stop by again this week or next and grab some of the components to see if we can't put some shine back on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

My slingshot is nearly complete and I will post photos once the forks are back together.
I have some questions:
First to Midge and anyone else who can compare the old with the new. How does the ride of the new slingshot compare with the ride of the old one? I am drooling over the ripper at the slingshot website.
What are you people running on the front, I have rebuilt my RST Mozo pro (with coils) but 1 inch steerer tubes on front forks seem to be as rare as "hens teeth" (please don't suggest a rigid fork!)

To answer the question midge put about the bb. I pulled out my suntour wtb BB, as I had to get new chainrings. Because the bolt pattern has changed and also the industry seems to move away from square taper bb, I have fitted FSA Afterburners with an FSA BB (whatever it was) the whole setup is hollow and very light, once I adjusted the spacers it all went together very nicely and runs beautifully with the sram p speed setup (XO twist shifters mmmmmmm).

So does anyone want to buy a very well looked after Suntour WTB BB and matching topline cranks?

I hope this helps.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

felixe said:


> My slingshot is nearly complete and I will post photos once the forks are back together.
> I have some questions:
> First to Midge and anyone else who can compare the old with the new. How does the ride of the new slingshot compare with the ride of the old one? I am drooling over the ripper at the slingshot website.
> What are you people running on the front, I have rebuilt my RST Mozo pro (with coils) but 1 inch steerer tubes on front forks seem to be as rare as "hens teeth" (please don't suggest a rigid fork!)
> ...


felixe,

i will answer your questions in a pm. so please check.

thanks


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

Answered!

I hope that my reply on the replacement Bottom bracket was of assistance.
When I post photos I will include a few shots.:thumbsup:


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

A note to ScottyMTB and Surlytman (and Midge may give more advice here)
Keep an eye on your bolts and check the heads for signs of wear and fatigue.

My 1993 slingshot has been refurbed twice and the bolts have been replaced. 

When I did my last rebuild (recently) after it was resprayed and sent back to me I checked the bolt heads which are button head allen bolts. 
There were hairline cracks on the top of the bolts which I assume is from fatigue, therefore I went to a specialist industrial bolt supplier and described in great detail the use for the bolts. 

I was then given new bolts and nyloc nuts to replace my old bolts.

The bolts are very affordable and it is worthwhile to replace them.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks! I will give them a thorough inspection.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

No issue on bolts here and since I am the only owner I know the history. I build stuff that goes much faster than bicycles so I ALWAYS pay attention to little things like hardware. A 30 cent bolt can kill you!


----------



## rptdc (Nov 12, 2007)

*Fold-tech bolt*

I just ordered a Slingshot Mountain Fold-Tech frame and should receive it this or next week. I am looking forward to building this out and the fact that the board is user replaceable.

I believe the bolt that, once removed, allows it to fold is an Allen and nut variety.

Question 1: Can I replace this bolt with an alternative type of quick release/toolless variety?

Question 2: What is the cost of the replacement board?

Question 3: Are other tension springs available if I find mine too ridged or too loose?

Thanks,thanks, thanks.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

I never understand why people will ask these questions here rather than ask the people who sold you the bike. I promise we will answer! We like people. Heck, we even have a toll free number! 

#1. no. the quick release will not work as it (QR) is designed around cam action. this implies the closing of the lever will further clamp the materials being bound. this will not happen in the board/box junction of the new designs as the materials are much thicker and resist this flex. it is strongly not reccommended. 

#2. Roughly $50 us funds

#3. Springs are set for rider weight. And yea you can get a different spring.

Thanks for choosing Slingshot Bikes. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## rptdc (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the information.

My reason for asking these questions here rather than asking the people who sold me the bike is mainly the convenience factor. My LBS which ordered my frame from Slingshot has never ordered/carried a Slingshot bike in the past (they seem excited to get one). Though they would likely have bent over backwards to find this information for me, this answer came to my desktop as I wrote patient notes. I asked the questions and received the answers all withing about 20 minutes, without taking my my fingers from my keyboard. Pretty quick and convenient.

Also others as intrigued by the Slingshot design as I am (anticipating receipt of my frame any day) may have similar questions, now answered.

I fully agree with your statement, "We like people. Heck, we even have a toll free number!", as I have called it in the past and have always received clear and complete answers from Slingshot.

I am looking forward to the ride, though up here snow may soon preclude that......of course studded tires may take care of that.


----------



## MOVE (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Midget, You get that seatpost out yet? If not, I've got a friend who owns a tool shop who could probably get it.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

just had two refabs come back from paint. if you want pics stop reading now as the camera has a "virus"......

the owners no doubt are subscribed to the thread and can expect a call once the board is replaced. early next week. if not by friday. 

hopefully the camera gets well as the paint is superb.

MOVE---- start saving pop cans. the paint is stellar. and has built in character...a wall piece of sorts.

thanks for looking

midget


----------



## MOVE (Nov 27, 2006)

*Slingshot pics*

Thought I'd share some of my pics of the old Slingshot Midget refurbed for me. It really turned out great! Kickass color. :thumbsup:


























Thanks Again Jason!
Have a Great New Year


----------

